# Cascade advice



## Chester 1 (24/9/20)

I have a good looking recipe for a Pale Ale that calls for Galaxy Hops but I have plenty of Cascade that I need to use up. Will I get a good result using Cascade?

Thanks Hopologists


----------



## philrob (24/9/20)

Cascade is a beautiful hop. Brilliant in pale ale but also good in lots of other styles, including lager. Good early or late. One of my favourites. Go for it.


----------



## kadmium (24/9/20)

Unless it's a galaxy smash beer, I agree with philrob. It is more of a classic IPA type hop rather than new world hop typical of modern hazy IPA but it's a classic for a reason. Its delicious.


----------



## Chester 1 (30/9/20)

Thanks for your valuable advice Philrob & Kadmium. My Pale Ale is happily fermenting now, complete with Cascade.


----------



## kadmium (30/9/20)

Excellent! Cascade is a great hop and i'm sure it will be delicious!


----------

